# Caad10 sizing help needed



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

I started road biking fairly recently, and have never really had a road bike of my own. I am 6'2 and have been using an old 56 cm trek which is a fairly decent bike, but is too small.

After trying quite a few bikes, I finally decided on a caad10 3. I was convinced that the 60 cm size would be best for me, though it is on backorder until july. I ordered my 60 cm bike, but I'm thinking of switching to a 58 cm bike after riding a friend's bike and browsing these forums.

So, tall riders, what do you think?

Thanks.

PS anyone know the weight difference between stock 58 and 60 cm caad 10 3s?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

You probably saw the similar thread where the guy is 6' 0". I advised him to go with a 58cm and then a bunch of others said 56cm.

It comes down to body type & things like how long your arm & legs are.

I've got long arms & legs and at 6' 1" I'm at or close to the limit on a 58cm, but some similar size folks seem to be OK on a 56cm.

Do you know your desired measurements? What is your BB - top saddle measurement? saddle tip to center bars? saddle - top bar drop?


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Breneko said:


> I started road biking fairly recently, and have never really had a road bike of my own. I am 6'2 and have been using an old 56 cm trek which is a fairly decent bike, but is too small.
> 
> After trying quite a few bikes, I finally decided on a caad10 3. I was convinced that the 60 cm size would be best for me, though it is on backorder until july. I ordered my 60 cm bike, but I'm thinking of switching to a 58 cm bike after riding a friend's bike and browsing these forums.
> 
> ...


Switching to a smaller size to save weight isn't a great idea... I'd suggest you're at least a 60, but it all depends on your proportions. The shop should give you a proper fitting once the bike arrives so you'll likely be very comfortable on it. I remember when I switched from a 15 year old hand-me-down steel bike to my first "proper" road bike, when the shop owner spent 45 minutes getting me dialed in... Wow, BIG difference!


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

aengbretson said:


> Switching to a smaller size to save weight isn't a great idea... I'd suggest you're at least a 60, but it all depends on your proportions.


 I'm not thinking of switching to a smaller size for weight, I'm just curious; if the 56 cm version of the frame, which appears to be a pretty large hunk of metal, only weighs about 2.5 pounds, how much of a difference does a cm here or there actually make?



aengbretson said:


> The shop should give you a proper fitting once the bike arrives so you'll likely be very comfortable on it.


 What I'm asking here though is should I be fitted for the 58 or 60 cm one. I'm going to call the shop as soon as they open and see if I can get a 58 to take for a ride...I road one once before but I have a feeling the height of the seat was bad.



bikerjulio said:


> You probably saw the similar thread where the guy is 6' 0". I advised him to go with a 58cm and then a bunch of others said 56cm.
> 
> It comes down to body type & things like how long your arm & legs are.
> 
> ...


I do not know my desired measurements - I'm pretty new to this.

I did see that thread, and that (coupled with trying a friends 58 cm bike and having been riding a 56 cm one with no major problems, I do get sore after a while, but not majorly so) made me begin to question my sizing choice.
I also saw a thread where someone who is 6'4 pretty definitively needed a 60 cm bike, and I know I'm shorter than 6'4. 

When I initially tried the 58 cm caad10, I felt like my knees were going just a tad too high when pedaling, but now that I think about it the seat might just have been too low.


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

I called the shop and they're going to try fitting me on a 58cm bike (I still have the 60 cm one on order) and I guess I'll decide where to go from there. 
Thanks for the responses guys!


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Taking a look at CAAD10 geometry (all measurements in cm):









*Size 56*:
Stack: 56.0
Reach: 39.4

*Size 58*:
Stack: 57.9
Reach: 39.9

*Size 60*:
Stack: 59.3
Reach: 40.4


As you can see, the difference between the 58 and 60 is 5mm more reach and 14mm higher stack. Nothing too crazy. However the 58 has a 73deg seat tube while the 60 has a 72.5deg angle (part of the reason reach doesn't go up by much even though the TT length does), which could have an effect on your ideal seatpost. What are your proportions like? Do you have long femurs? Short legs? Wingspan of an albatross? Or do you have "normal" proportions?

It is very difficult to fit you over the internet. Did someone measure you a few different ways and then suggest a size? Or did they just take your height and say "this is the best size for you"?

edit: Just saw you're trying a 58 as well. Not a bad idea. You'll likely fit on both, it's just a question of how a particular position is achieved.


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

aengbretson said:


> Taking a look at CAAD10 geometry (all measurements in cm):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I appreciate your effort!
Someone (a store manager) _did_ look at me and say I looked about the same height as him (a bit shorter) and that a 60 would probably work. No measuring took place. I did ride each bike a bit (probably about 6 miles mostly flat with a few moderate/steep climbs)

I ended up ordering the 60 because of the angle of my knees, but now that I think about it that might have just been the seat; I feel like my arms felt better on the 58.
I guess I'll find out when I ride the bike again. Anyway thanks again for your help, I hadn't seen that chart before ...fairly informative.


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

I tested a 58 cm bike today and took it. The 58 cm is perfect, I'm not near the comfortable limit at all. If I hadn't found this forum and begun to question my initial 60 cm sizing choice, I would have waited two more months to get a bike that would leave me with sore shoulders and who knows what other problems.
Thanks so much to everyone who wrote about caad 10 sizing, both in this thread and all the others I read! You guys are great!


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats - you should still try to get a professional fitting to get better dialed in - seat position (fore/aft) and stem length can make a difference as well.


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

I know, I'm going back either later this week or next week...the store was closing by the time I was done with my test ride.


----------

